# Another Day At The Office



## LDUBS (Aug 10, 2018)

Got out again this morning. Trolled 45'-55' deep OTW. Managed to limit out with 5 trout by 9:30 am. Nothing spectacular. Fish from 12" to 17". Also had some fun catching & releasing three bass. 

Here are some pics. The last pic shows the amount of smoke in the atmosphere from all of the wildfires happening.


----------



## thedude (Aug 10, 2018)

Looks like a calm day!


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 10, 2018)

There was a breeze when I first got out that put a nice ripple on the water. Breeze was welcome because it was turning into a 100 deg day. Unfortunately it died down to about nothing around 9:00 or so. It was fun scooting back to the ramp on calm water -- about a 4 mile run from where I was trolling. 

I didn't mention it in my original post, but this was one of those times the Navionics map paid off. I had picked up two trout and some bass then things went dead. I was looking at a nearby area with a steep drop that followed a sharp bend in the old creek bed. Top of the bank was about 105' down and dropped quickly to something like 140'. Decided it looked like a place were fish would hold so I went over and bingo! Picked up three more trout for the limit almost as fast as I could get the lines out. Needless to say that area is marked on my FF for future reference.


----------

